# Von 2x10 auf 1x10 umrüsten



## Core-Ride (2. Januar 2015)

Hallo liebe MTB-News-Community,

wie der Titel schon sagt, möchte ich gerne von 2x10 Antrieb auf 1x10 umrüsten.
Ja, ich kenn die SuFu. Und ja, ich weiß auch wie man die benutzt.
Aber ich will gerne eine individuelle Hilfe bekommen, da ich recht wenig Ahnung habe vom 
Antrieb. Und dafür ist doch u.a. dieses Forum da. Ich mein, für euch Cracks ist es doch
sicherlich nicht schwer, mir ein paar hilfreiche Antworten zu geben...
Ach und ich möchte jetzt nicht hören, wie blöd oder sinnlos diese Umrüstung ist.

Ich fahre ein *Specialized Rockhopper PRO EVO 29*. Also ein 29er-Hardtail-Enduro.

Standardmäßig ist folgendes verbaut: 

*Übersetzung: *2x10, 36/22, 11-36
*Schaltwerk:* Sram X7
*Kassette:* Sunrace
*Umwerfer:* Sram X5

Das *neue* Kettenblatt/Ritzel vorne sollte so groß sein wie das jetzige größere von den beiden
Ritzeln. Damit komme ich gut klar, schalte niemals vorne in den ersten (also den kleineren).

Ich habe jetzt folgende Fragen:

1) Wofür steht "36/22" und "11-36"?
2) Wie gehe ich jetzt vor? 
3) Was muss ich kaufen? Ritzel, Kurbel, Innenlager?
4) Kosten? Ich bin Student, fahre keine Liga oder Wettbewerbe, habe auch kein Leichtbaurad,
also mittlere Preisklasse...


Über konstruktive und hilfreiche Antworten und Beiträge würde ich mich sehr freuen,
wenn dieses Thema hier falsch ist, darf es gerne verschoben werden.

SVEN


----------



## bike-runner (2. Januar 2015)

wirf das kleine runter, dann haste 1x10. aber was soll das bringen?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Core-Ride (2. Januar 2015)

Genau solche Schwachsinns-Antworten wollte ich nicht haben, aber vielen Dank!
Außerdem hab ich geschrieben, dass ich die WARUM-Frage nicht diskutieren wollte sondern
eher die WIE-Frage. Gründe sind vor allem Aussehen und ich mag Schlichtheit am Rad,
also wieso soll das dran bleiben.

Und da du schon so oberklug Satzfetzen von dir gibst, schreib mir doch wenigstens,
wie ich das anstellen soll? Ich habe noch nie am Antrieb rumgeschraubt. 

Freue mich jetzt umso mehr über hilfreiche Antworten von kompetenten Forum-Usern.


----------



## klmp77 (2. Januar 2015)

Core-Ride schrieb:


> 1) Wofür steht "36/22" und "11-36"?
> 2) Wie gehe ich jetzt vor?
> 3) Was muss ich kaufen? Ritzel, Kurbel, Innenlager?
> 4) Kosten? Ich bin Student, fahre keine Liga oder Wettbewerbe, habe auch kein Leichtbaurad,
> also mittlere Preisklasse...



1) vorne hast Du ein Blatt mit 36 und ein Blatt mit 22 Zähnen, hinten eine Kassette mit 11 bis 36 Zähnen
2a) Kurbel demontieren, Kettenblätter demontieren, 36er Race Face Narrow Wide Kettenblatt montieren, Kurbel montieren
2b) X7 Schaltwerk demontieren, X7 type 2 Schaltwerk montieren
2c) Umwerfer, Schalthebel und -zug demontieren
3) Race Face Narrow Wide 36T Kettenblatt, Type 2 Schaltwerk
4) 40,58 € für das Kettenblatt, 49,94 € für das X7 Type 2 medium Schaltwerk bei actionsports (ab 50€ versandkostenfrei).


----------



## memphis35 (2. Januar 2015)

Du bist Student . Also unterstelle ich ein gewisse Grundintelligenz . Also du brauchst nichts kaufen sondern nur alles was nicht gebraucht wird abmontieren . Und da du dazu nicht fähig bist und auch das benötigte WQerkzeug nicht hast schaust und hörst dich bei deinen Kommilitionen um Hilfe um . Oder bist bei denen auch so beliebt wie du dich gleich mal mit solchen Meldungen hier machst ?



Core-Ride schrieb:


> Genau solche Schwachsinns-Antworten wollte ich nicht haben, aber vielen Dank!
> Außerdem hab ich geschrieben, dass ich die WARUM-Frage nicht diskutieren wollte sondern
> eher die WIE-Frage. Gründe sind vor allem Aussehen und ich mag Schlichtheit am Rad,
> also wieso soll das dran bleiben.
> ...


----------



## InoX (2. Januar 2015)

Wie schon geschrieben, kannst du das kleine Blatt demontieren. Wie es genau bei der Kurbel ist kann ich nicht sagen, da ich die Kurbel nicht kenne aber es kann sein, dass du kürzere Kettenblattschrauben verbauen musst wenn beide Blätter mit den gleichen Schrauben befestigt sind. Du kannst in diesem Fall die Schrauben gegen kürzere tauschen, die vorhandenen abschleifen oder unterlegscheiben verwenden. 

Umwerfer, Zug und den linken Schalthebel kannst du dann demontieren.

Du solltest vorne eine Kettenführung verbauen, weil dir sonst die Kette abfallen kann und das meist sehr schmerzhaft wird. 
Ein anderes Schaltwerk brauchst du nicht.

eventuell musst du über Spacer noch die Kettenlinie einstellen aber erstmal geht es auch so sehr gut.

Viel Spaß beim Basteln.


----------



## Core-Ride (2. Januar 2015)

Danke InoX und klmp77 für die hilfreichen Antworten! Hat mir schonmal sehr geholfen!
Ich habe doch noch ein paar Fragen...

1) Ich brauche doch kein Spezialwerkzeug für die Demontierung der Kurbel, oder?
2) Wie fest zieht man die Schrauben und die Kurbel an? Also 
3) Springt die Kette ohne Kettenführung tendenziell nach innen oder nach außen ab?
Ich habe außen einen Bashguard - verhindert der das Abspringen?
4) Kann man die Kettenlinie nicht einfach mit Unterlegscheiben beeinflussen?
5) klmp77, Was meinst du mit X7 type2? Ist die einfach besser oder nötig? 

Danke schonmal!!!


----------



## InoX (2. Januar 2015)

Type 2 Schaltwerke haben eine höhere Federspannung. Wenn man dann ein Narrow-Wide Kettenblatt verwendest, kannst du die Kettenführung weglassen. Eine Kettenführung für 20 € sollte länger halten und funktioniert auch mit abgenutzten Kettenblättern.

Die Tendenz des Kettenabspringens hat sicherlich mit dem hinteren Gang zu tun. Würde mich nicht drauf verlassen. Ich habe mich mal beim anfahren mitten auf die Hauptstraße geschmissen. Da war der Einschlag auf dem Asphalt das geringere Problem.


----------



## klmp77 (2. Januar 2015)

Core-Ride schrieb:


> 1) Ich brauche doch kein Spezialwerkzeug für die Demontierung der Kurbel, oder?
> 2) Wie fest zieht man die Schrauben und die Kurbel an? Also
> 3) Springt die Kette ohne Kettenführung tendenziell nach innen oder nach außen ab?
> Ich habe außen einen Bashguard - verhindert der das Abspringen?
> ...








1) vermutlich nur einen 10er 6-Kant
2) Drehmoment steht meist auf der Kurbelschraube (ca. 45-54 Nm), Kettenblattschrauben handfest anziehen
3) ich fahre N/W mit Type 2 und da spring garnix
4) klar, oder am Innenlager spacern
5) wie InoX ausführte kann man auch das alte Blatt mit dem alten Schaltwerk und KeFü fahren


----------



## Core-Ride (3. Januar 2015)

Danke nochmal! 
Also hole ich mir jetzt entweder den Type2 oder eine Kettenführung, oder?
Bashguard schützt also nicht vor Kettenabspringen?

Gibt es eine Kettenführung nur für oben? Und könnt ihr mir eine empfehlen?
Finde so hässlich, wenn die Kette unterhalb der Strebe so geknickt ist, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine ;-)


----------



## InoX (3. Januar 2015)

Ich habe diese verbaut. Auf dem Bild leider etwas schief aber sie funktioniert sehr gut. Hat mich 19€ bei cnc gekostet. Ist wahrscheinlich die billigste Möglichkeit zum Umrüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Januar 2015)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Du bist Student . Also unterstelle ich ein gewisse Grundintelligenz . Also du brauchst nichts kaufen sondern nur alles was nicht gebraucht wird abmontieren . Und da du dazu nicht fähig bist und auch das benötigte WQerkzeug nicht hast schaust und hörst dich bei deinen Kommilitionen um Hilfe um . Oder bist bei denen auch so beliebt wie du dich gleich mal mit solchen Meldungen hier machst ?


 Das Problem ist i.d.R. die _soziale Kompetenz bzw. emotionale Intelligenz_, denen es noch an ausreichender Ausprägung fehlt.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Januar 2015)

Vorschlag Low Budget-Lösung: Umwerfer mittels der Anschlagschrauben auf's große Blatt fixieren und dann Schalthebel und -zug entfernen. Dann hast defacto 1x10 (welches auch 100%ig funktioniert!) und schraubst nix kaputt an Deinem "29er-Hardtail-Enduro".


----------



## InoX (3. Januar 2015)

Allerdings haben Umwerfer nicht die gleich Führungsqualität wie eine Kettenführung. Die Kette kann dann sehr wohl runterfallen wenn nur der Umwerfer verwendet wird.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Januar 2015)

Das ist doch Quatsch. Wenn die Kette bei 2x10 oben bleibt, bleibt die bei 2x10 mit auf dem großen Kettenblatt fixiertem Umwerfer auch oben.


----------



## Core-Ride (3. Januar 2015)

Okay. Danke für das Bild. Was ist das für eine KeFü? Welche Marke?

Eine ordentliche Kettenspannung stellt man also nur durch eine andere Schaltung her? Gibt 
es noch Alternativen zur X7 Type2?


----------



## Slow (3. Januar 2015)

"Type 2" bei Sram und "Shadow Plus" bei Shimano sind die gedämpften Schaltwerke. Das reduziert das Aufschaukeln der Kette und sorgt bei etwas harmloserer Fahrweise dafür, dass die Kette auf den Kettenblättern bleibt.
Wenn man härter fährt, mehr Sicherheit will oder es "vernünftig" machen will, montiert man zu dem gedämpften Schaltwerk noch ein Narrow-wide Kettenblatt.
Alternativ zu den beiden Maßnahmen kannst du auch vorne eine Kettenführung montieren - sehe das aber auch so, wie Inox - würde vorne eher eine Kettenführung montieren, da Anschaffungs- und Unterhaltungskosten geringer und unter Umständen ist die Lösung gleich leicht.
Wenn du eine Kettenführung montiert, kannst du sogar erst mal dein Kettenblatt von vorne weiter nutzen. Wahrscheinlich wäre auf Dauer aber ein Single-Speed Kettenblatt die richtige Wahl, da höhere Zähne und meist etwas dicker.

Thema Bashguard: Wenn du den Bashguard dran lässt wirst du wahrscheinlich keine Kettenführung montieren können. Du müsstest dir eine Kettenführung kaufen oder bauen, die nur nach innen die Kette hält, da nach außen der Bashguard wirkt.
Nur der Bashguard reicht leider nicht, da Kette genauso nach innen abfällt.

Schraub einfach mal, das meiste ergibt sich dann.

Die Kettenlinie wirst du vermutlich anpassen müssen oder solltest du machen. Per Unterlegscheiben und/oder einen Tretlagerspacer auf die andere Seite, wenn das bei dir geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (3. Januar 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Das ist doch Quatsch. Wenn die Kette bei 2x10 oben bleibt, bleibt die bei 2x10 mit auf dem großen Kettenblatt fixiertem Umwerfer auch oben.



Als ich noch mit Umwerfer gefahren bin, ist mir oft die Kette nach innen abgesprungen wenn ich bergab nicht getreten habe. Man merkt es beim Antritt nur nicht so schnell weil man nicht ins Leere tritt und automatisch gleich wieder hochgeschaltet wird. Das gab es bei mir bei einigen Umwerfern  (deore, lx, slx, xt und xtr). Die Käfige sind viel schmaler als bei einer Führung und deshalb ist es kein Quatsch. Hängt aber wahrscheinlich auch von der Fahrweise ab.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Januar 2015)

1., kenne ich's von meinen SRAM-Schaltungen nicht (Deine Einstellung passt?).
2., wenn's nach der ersten, halben Kurbelumdrehung wieder drauf ist....so what!


----------



## InoX (3. Januar 2015)

Wie sieht's dann aus wenn da kein kleines Blatt ist? Die Kette liegt auf dem tretlager und kommt nicht mehr hoch. 

Die Einstellung der Umwerfer hat gepasst. 

Bleibt ja auch jedem selbst überlassen. Mir wäre es aus eigener und auch aus Erfahrung anderer nichts..


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Januar 2015)

Wie gesagt: SRAM funktioniert. Ich kenne das von Dir beschriebene Problem nicht...hilft dem TE aber vermutlich auch nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## Core-Ride (3. Januar 2015)

Da liegst du richtig.
Aber so langsam habe ich einen Durchblick bekommen.
Ich will ja gerne erstmal das Blatt mit 36 Zähnen dran lassen.
Aber mal angenommen, ich möchte 34 oder 38. Was ändert sich dann?
Brauche ich dann eine andere Kette? Oder ist das kein erheblicher Unterschied?


----------



## Jägermeister85 (3. Januar 2015)

Nabend zusammen.
Poste meine eignen kleinen Probleme mal hier rein - 
Baue mein Fully von 3x9 auf 1x10 um. nun will ich mein Schaltwerk (X.0 Type2 kurz) etwas erleichtern. Weiß jemand ob von Fiber-lyte dder Carbon Käfig für das alte 9fach X.0 auch an die Type2 Schaltwerke passt? Alles andere wie Schrauben und Schaltrollen hab ich schon.

Gruß Jägermeister


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Januar 2015)

@ Jägermeister85
Da gibt es 1x10-DIY-Threads, wo Du mit der Frage besser aufgehoben bist.
Fragst hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xx1-alternativen-diy.601751/


----------



## Jägermeister85 (3. Januar 2015)

Dann frage ich da nach 
Danke


----------



## Core-Ride (3. Januar 2015)

Kennt jemand diese Kurbel oder diese Art von Kurbel und weiß, wie man sie demontiert? Ich bin ratlos.
Die linke Kurbel hat einfach zwei Inbusschrauben. Aber bei der rechten bin ich echt am verzweifeln.


----------



## InoX (3. Januar 2015)

Du wirst die Schrauben am Linken Arm lösen müssen und kannst dann den linken Arm abziehen. Der rechte lässt sich dann inklusive Welle herausziehen. Dabei kann eventuell ein gummihammer mit vorsichtigen Schlägen helfen.

Der linke Arm hat eventuell ähnlich wie Shimanokurbeln eine Sicherung im Schlitz. Die musst du lösen um den Arm zu demontieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (3. Januar 2015)

Core-Ride schrieb:


> Kennt jemand diese Kurbel oder diese Art von Kurbel und weiß, wie man sie demontiert? Ich bin ratlos.
> Die linke Kurbel hat einfach zwei Inbusschrauben. Aber bei der rechten bin ich echt am verzweifeln.


Die rechte ist doch mit der Welle verpresst. Das heißt den linken Arm abmontieren und dann die Welle nach rechts raus klopfen.


----------



## chaos_inc (4. Januar 2015)

Die Linke Kurbel hat einen integrierten Kurbelabzieher. Das ist die hohlgebohrte Sechskant die man außen sieht. Ist für die Demontage komplett uninteressant. Man geht einfach mit dem passenden Inbus durch diese hohlgebohrte durch und schraubt die eigentliche Kurbelsicherungsschraube heraus. Der Schraubenkopf stützt sich dann gegen den Kurbelabzieher ab und drückt die Kurbel von der Welle. Die rechte Kurbel samt Welle sollte sich dann relativ leicht, evtl. mit leichten Schlägen (Schonhammer), aus dem Lager ziehen.

Wenn die SRAM Kurbeln alle gleich sind, funktioniert es wie an meinem Carve, sollte also passen.


----------



## F4B1 (4. Januar 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: SRAM funktioniert. Ich kenne das von Dir beschriebene Problem nicht...hilft dem TE aber vermutlich auch nicht wirklich weiter.


Hängt imo in erster Linie von Kettenblattgröße und Sitzrohrwinkel ab. Kettenführungen lassen sich ja im Winkel nahezu beliebig einstellen. Wichtig ist ja, dass die Kettenführung einen möglichst großen Bereich des Kettenblatts abdeckt. Kann also dementsprechend auch mit Umwerfern funktionieren, muss aber eben nicht.


----------



## Core-Ride (4. Januar 2015)

DANKE! Ihr habt mir alle sehr geholfen.

Noch eine letzte Frage: SAMOX hat nix mit SRAM zu tun, oder?
Auf meinen Kurbeln steht SAMOX


----------



## oberhausen123 (8. Januar 2015)

Hi , ich würde mir ein absolute black kettenblatt (nw) holen kostet bei Hibike 41€ das 34er . Brauchst halt ne Kurbel mit 104er lochkreis . ( viele shimano kurbeln ) dann kaufe dir hier aus dem Forum von mirfe ein erweiterungsritzel für 37€ ink Versand . Dann tauschst du das 15 und 17er aus . Und machst ein 16er ( kostet bei rose 4€) und das 42er erweiterungsritzel drauf . 
Übersetzung passt perfekt .


----------



## InoX (8. Januar 2015)

Na dann  biste mal eben 100 Euro los und weißt trotzdem nicht ob du damit klar kommst, weil du es noch nicht getestet hast.


----------



## Core-Ride (8. Januar 2015)

Ich fahr erstmal mit meinem Samox-Blatt bis es auseinander fliegt, dann hol ich mir ein neues Kettenblatt.
Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
*THREAD KANN GESCHLOSSEN WERDEN*


----------



## InoX (8. Januar 2015)

Kannst ja auch über deine Erfahrungen berichten und wie du klar kommst, was du vielleicht doch noch änderst oder ob du wieder zurück wechselst.


----------



## oberhausen123 (8. Januar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Na dann  biste mal eben 100 Euro los und weißt trotzdem nicht ob du damit klar kommst, weil du es noch nicht getestet hast.


Fahre es doch am meinem wettkampfmtb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (8. Januar 2015)

und Core-Ride auch? ach nee deshalb will ers ja probieren.


----------



## oberhausen123 (8. Januar 2015)

Ja 
Hast du dein roten Big Forest mtb Rahmen selbst geschweißt ?


----------



## InoX (8. Januar 2015)

der ist gelötet aber ja.


----------



## oberhausen123 (8. Januar 2015)

Achso ok . Respekt


----------



## Core-Ride (8. Januar 2015)

So Kinder. Im Anhang sieht man das Ergebnis


----------



## oberhausen123 (8. Januar 2015)

Sieht doch gut aus ! 
Is das die kettenführung von cnc bikes ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Core-Ride (8. Januar 2015)

Ja, genau! Super billig, super justierbar.


----------



## bronks (12. Januar 2015)

Core-Ride schrieb:


> Ja, genau! Super billig ...


Ja genau! Gönn Dir wenigstens einen wertigeren und schnelleren Reifen!


----------



## Core-Ride (13. Januar 2015)

Hältst du nichts vom RaceKing? 
Was wäre dein Vorschlag?


----------



## bronks (13. Januar 2015)

Core-Ride schrieb:


> Hältst du nichts vom RaceKing?
> Was wäre dein Vorschlag?


Der RaceKing ist schon einer der besten Reifen für Marathon und XC, aber Du hast leider die billige Sportversion drauf. Der teure RaceKing RaceSport ist da wirklich empflindlich besser. Schon von der Geschmeidigkeit her ist der Unterschied wie z.B.: Jeansjacke vs. Seidenhemd.


----------



## Core-Ride (13. Januar 2015)

Ja, bin armer Student  Hätt' ich mehr Geld, würde ich einiges am Fahrrad ändern...


----------



## InoX (13. Januar 2015)

Das kenne ich.


----------

